# CPC-A pay range????



## kabaldwin (May 20, 2014)

I just pasted my CPC Certification and I want to make a career change. I do not have any experience in the Medical Field.  What type of pay range should I expect? I live in Virginia Beach, VA.  Please help!


----------



## lshaulis (May 20, 2014)

It will vary on area and experience.  I live in Michigan the small locate hospital just recently had any opening and I believe the pay scale maxed out at 17.42 an hour for experienced coders.  I've read for my area that the average pay was something like 48,000 to 52,000 a yr full time.  I personally haven't seen any jobs offering that much.


----------



## Shauna1 (May 21, 2014)

*Cpc*

I live in SC and with experience the max i've seen was $23 per hour.


----------



## cordelia (May 21, 2014)

I'll be honest, as a new CPC with no medical experience, you should really just take any type of entry level HIM job and not worry about the pay. 

I started out making $11.50 an hour, working a charge entry position, but I quickly gained experience and moved up. So, while it sucked making so little, it has totally paid off in the long run, as I now make $75K.

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## jessicavaughn (May 21, 2014)

*pay range*

i work in a small office in SC and been coding for over 3 years and only make 14 per hour.


----------



## kabaldwin (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## jennylynh (May 23, 2014)

I started out at $15/hr after graduating with an Associate's in HIT back in 2011.  Another position after that was $12/hr.  But now after getting my CPC, I am now making $19/hr.


----------

